#        (3-4  2017 )

## Igor@D66

: 
_   14:00 UTC 3   09:00 UTC 4  2017 .
: 145 Hz, 435 Hz, 1,3 GHz, 5,7 GHz,10 GHz  24 GHz_
-

----------

